

Decline of the Enterprise Data Warehouse - jhammerb
http://www.roadtofailure.com/2009/07/10/decline-of-the-enterprise-data-warehouse/#more-42

======
russell
With Hadoop, HBase, and Hive, you can do BI just like with a data warehouse
without all the big iron and expensive proprietary software. SQL to boot. It's
a nice overview.

------
chrisbolt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=698365>

------
gsteph22
It's my favorite article :)

